# AHH!! Lazy Sunday



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here it is Wed already, so I am a little late... But had to share my Kick -Back weekend with Y'ALL

I was keeping Max while his mama was hiking the Volcanoes in Guatemala... (EnvY") but I do love to have Max, so I will count my blessing.
He has been so good for Zeke... Teaching him how to play dog games, and be best buddies. It is amazing how one dog can teach, or transmit, behavior to another,
Zeke so needed to become a dog... and Max has been his mentor.
In the first photo, they were both watching something out the window... most likely a bird.
The next pic is the difference between the smooth and the Wirehair...
It also gives you an Idea as to how big Zeke is, compared to Max who is absolutely standard size!! he weighs about 58 lbs...
Zeke is a very big boy, at least 2 inches over the height, and weighs in at a very lean 75 lbs...


----------

